# CE Week, Your Next TV Conference



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I was chosen to be a speaker at CE Week's 2014 CE Week NYC conference. At this moment I am on the Your Next TV Conference panel titled "The New TV Experience at Retail".

I'm hoping to be selected for a second panel discussion so stand by for the final schedule.

Enjoy!

-Robert

PS: Here's some more information on CEA's convention:

June 24, 2014
8:30am-12pm
Metropolitan Pavilion/Altman Building | 125 W 18th St. NY, NY

From the Lens to the Living Room: How UHD/4K and Other TV Innovations Are Changing the Home Viewing Experience

This official CE Week Conference (formerly the UltraHD Conference) takes a wide view of the upcoming changes in the television landscape, bringing together experts and analysts from across the CE and home entertainment industries to examine the status of various advanced technologies rolling out to consumers. 

Conference Chairs:

Geoff Tully Scott Wilkinson

Geoff Tully, Technology Consultant, Geoffrey Tully, Inc., member of SMPTE, HPA and MESA
Scott Wilkinson, Editor, AVS Forum; Host, Home Theater Geeks on TWiT.tv, TWiT/AVS Forum


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations Robert. That's quite an invitation.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks John. I enjoy presenting and discussions on advanced video technology. 

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

CE Week just put up the video of my session with Tom Campbell of Video Audio Center moderated by the well respected technology consultant Geoff Tully. 

I was also interviewed by Scott Wilkinson his video interview with me will be available shortly. We get into several items that were not covered in the public session and more about our upcoming TV Shootout evaluation event. So stay tuned for more coverage of CE Week and our 2014 TV Shootout.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I was also privately interviewed by Scott Wilkiinson. 

Here's the link to our interview where I reveal some more information and details on our 2014 TV Shootout event.






-Robert


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for those links, Robert; it looks like it was a great conference. I'm very much looking forward to the shootout this year (especially since I still regret missing last year).

Yours,

David


----------

